# My 1973 South Bend 10K



## rainen (Nov 27, 2013)

I recently purchased a South Bend 10K lathe off of craigslist.  The lathe was originally shipped to these guys in Denver in 1973




I have a very small, (like ridiculously small) shop.  So even though this is a bench top lathe, I was looking for ways to make the lathe take up less floor space.
Some of those ideas were discussed here in more detail http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/south-bend-lathes/10k-eliminating-countershaft-275086/

After a little design I came up with what I think is descent design for a work bench.
This is the workbench I built for it.  



The left side will house a cabinet that will be used for tool storage.

For the motor assembly I decided the most compact approach would be to mount the stock motor and flywheel assembly above the table.
The first step as to build a frame work to support the motor assembly



Then I finished up the hinge.



From there I built an assembly to hold the motor and flywheel.
I used pillow blocks to hold the countershaft, I reused the stock countershaft step pulleys etc.



In the above picture there is still some final welding and bracing to do, but I just wanted to get it all test fit, and sorry about the messy bench

From there I attached the motor and countershaft assembly to the workbench for alignment.  




- - - Updated - - -

Just a little more info on the work bench.  All the tubing is .120 wall 1.5” square tubing.   I get it all from a semi-local place that has a great indoor yard, and its cheaper to have them deliver it that for me to go pick it up!
Because all the material arrives nice and clean I decided to TIG the whole thing.





The top is ¼” hot rolled so that was all MIG.  Where the feet for the lathe land (it’s a 3-1/2’ bed) I added additional bracing. 





This is ¾” by 3” hot rolled flat bar.  Once the whole thing was assembled. I test fit the lathe and then drilled and tapped 5/16” holes. So the bolts holding the lathe to the table are going through a full 1” of material.
I installed tubing inserts with adjustable feet in each of the 6 legs, so I should be able to get it all nice and level.   

Tubing inset
http://www.mcmaster.com/#leveling-glide-adapters/=pjb64l

Feet
http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-leveling-mounts/=pjb6jk





- - - Updated - - -

I finished welding the motor frame assembly to the bench.  I added some bracing to keep everything square





Once I had all that in place I was able to measure for belts. I am in the process of rebuilding the lathe.  While it appears to be in great shape there are some issues that I want to correct.  One of the major issues is that the PO used grease on all the parts.  So there are chips stuck to everything. 





 As part of the rebuilding process I plan to pull the spindle and install a continuous serpentine belt.

So once I mocked everything up I used a tailor’s tape measure to figure out what length of belt I needed.  From there I visited the local auto parts store to try and find a belt. 
Oh Boy
Now I have to say the employees at the local auto parts store are very nice and I think they mean well, however if you don’t have a make and model of a what you are looking for you ‘re pretty much on your own.  Now I know they have belts, lost of belts, so there is a good chance they have what I need, if they only have a way to look up belts by size…

Well of course they don’t have any way to look up belts by their actual length, why would they?  But they do have this special ruler for belts, that looks more like a tool for sizing shoes for NBA players and of course none of the employees have an idea how to use.  

So after futzing around in the back with the magic ruler stick I bought a micro V belt, that I was pretty sure was the wrong size but I took a gamble.
Guess what?!? It was of course the wrong size, but on the back of the packaging I noticed something that of course I didn’t notice in the store.





There is sizing info printed on the back of the packaging.! The sizing they have listed here is 35”OC.  I measured this again with the tailor’s tape and sure enough, the outside circumference is 35”. 
Interesting.
The inside measures 33-3/8”. So if I need a belt that has a 36” interior circumference, I will use this thing called math (much better than the amazing ruler at the auto parts store).  So if I divide 35 by 33.625 that will give 1.040892blahblahblah.

So 36” multiplied by 1.040892blahblahblah gets me 37.472.  Well I have a few inches of adjustability built into my countershaft assembly so lets call it roughly 37-1/2”.  
After a little googlefu I was able to find this page
http://cms.gates.com/sitecore/content/Microsites/Oreilly/ProductInfo.aspx
After downloading the belt sizing list PDF I simply scrolled the list to find the belt size I wanted.  I went with the K060365 which is 37-1/8” OC and 13/16” wide which is closer to the stock width.
A interweb search later I ordered up the belt. We’ll find out if my math is correct and ordered the right belt in a few days.  I could have taken this part number back to the guys at the autoparts store and had them search for it, but I have very little time during the work week to do much of anything and they were already closed, so it will give me something to do while trying to recover from upcoming turkey coma.

Here’s hoping.  Now all I have to do is figure out how to pull that spindle…


----------



## LJP (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey Rainen,
Very nice job on that bench! And, well done presentation showing your work.
Welcome to the forum.
Larry


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 28, 2013)

Raiinen,

Welcome to the forum!!  

Very nice job on the bench.  Looks like you've done a little welding before.  :whistle:  That lathe looks sweet.  1973???  That's basically new compared to most we see here.  FYI, McMaster also sells the serpentine belts by length and in different widths.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#ribbed-v-belts/=pkq0x7

What other machines do you have in your shop and what do you use them for?

Steve


----------



## Kroll (Nov 28, 2013)

Not only will the lathe be a show piece,so will the bench that is awesome.I'm not a welder but that is some nice looking welding and the design of the motor support matches the rest of the job Fantastic-----kroll


----------



## RandyM (Nov 29, 2013)

FANTASTIC! :man:


----------



## fastback (Nov 30, 2013)

You may have a small shop but you do "big work".   Nice job on the bench.  Look forward to seeing it painted.

Paul


----------



## Chainsaw Driver (Nov 30, 2013)

Very nice work, great detail.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rw1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Rainen

Fabulous work on the bench - everybody loves seeing a solid table welded up!  Welcome to the SB group!


----------



## drs23 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just parroting what all have said above. GREAT JOB! Fantastic, solid table. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## rainen (Dec 4, 2013)

*CABINET*

When my dad caught wind of me buying this lathe and building a bench for it, he offered to build me a tool storage cabinet for it. 
He was able to throw this together





As a cabinet maker I guess all he had “laying around” was white oak and mahogany, so I guess that will have to do!!
One of the things I requested was to be able to store a Starrett 24” rule in the cabinet as it doesn’t seem to fit in any of the other tool boxes I have kicking around.
Well the foot print of the drawers was too narrow to get it in the drawers, so he decided to get it into the drawer face
Top of the drawer face





Back side of drawer face, notice the cut out in order to be able to grab and remove the rule.




One more





I think it came out pretty slick. 
More info to come, thanks for looking

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for all the replies guys.  I am having fun getting all this together, although my progress is going a little slow.  I am not planning on painting the bench.  Being in Colorado nothing really rust.  And I am sure I will be making changes etc to it for a while.  More updates to come soon, thanks again for looking.


----------



## stevecmo (Dec 4, 2013)

Obviously talent runs in the family!  Nice job!


----------



## bird_dogger (Dec 11, 2013)

Rainen,
You gave me a good laugh over your comment on "using this new thing called MATH".  It's frustrating when the so called "store experts" don't have a clue how to find something without a part number to look up.  Heaven forbid having to use their brains and try to figure something out on their own.

My kids went through school during the "make em feel good about themselves" period and in their math classes it was pretty much "guess and check" only!  It was a struggle to get them to understand that the only answer to a simple math question was the "right" answer derived from the proper way to solve for it.  Much quicker to get to the answer too!!  Once they entered college it was plain for them to see that maybe their 'ol dad did know something. )  

It's very evident that there isn't a hint of "guess and check" in you or your dad's work!!  What great craftsmanship and ability shown throughout your project.

Again, thanks for the chuckle and the great pics!


----------



## NEL957 (Dec 30, 2013)

Your lathe has the horizontal drive, my question is what size of the motor pulley? I bought mine with out a motor and no idea of what size. Does the same belt work on both shivs? 

Thank you for all the info.
Nelson Collar


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 30, 2013)

NEL957 said:


> Your lathe has the horizontal drive, my question is what size of the motor pulley? I bought mine with out a motor and no idea of what size. Does the same belt work on both shivs?
> 
> Thank you for all the info.
> Nelson Collar



Nelson the motor pulley for the 10K should be 4 3/16 x 2 23/32. I have made a few of them...Bob
Very nice work on the stand rainen. I also have a '73 10K


----------

